# Spalted Walnut Heartwood . . . . .



## Kevin (Feb 28, 2013)

This thread is a result of posts that were being made in a for sale thread, and were moved here to keep from distracting from the member's attempt to sale his items.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 16, 2013)

*RE: Spalted Wavy Grain Walnut Call Blanks*



jimmyjames said:


> Are they spalted in the heartwood? I've searched high and low for spalted walnut but all of the rotten logs ive cut into never have it in the heartwood




Jimmy those don't look spalted in the heart to me but only David knows for sure. I have the only spalted walnut heartwood I've ever seen but if it happened once it can happen again. I still have some and will post pics elsewhere I don't wanna derail David's thread. . . . . .


----------



## windyridgebowman (Sep 16, 2013)

*RE: Spalted Wavy Grain Walnut Call Blanks*



Kevin said:


> Jimmy those don't look spalted in the heart to me but only David knows for sure. I have the only spalted walnut heartwood I've ever seen but if it happened once it can happen again. I still have some and will post pics elsewhere I don't wanna derail David's thread. . . . . .



A photo of spalted heartwood walnut on page 5 of the wood ID forum.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 16, 2013)

*RE: Spalted Wavy Grain Walnut Call Blanks*



windyridgebowman said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > Jimmy those don't look spalted in the heart to me but only David knows for sure. I have the only spalted walnut heartwood I've ever seen but if it happened once it can happen again. I still have some and will post pics elsewhere I don't wanna derail David's thread. . . . . .
> ...



I forgot about that - I guess because I don't remember it ever being ID'd 100% for sure as walnut, but it does look like it. 

David I'll post pics of mine later and move our off-topic posts to that thread.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 16, 2013)

*RE: Spalted Wavy Grain Walnut Call Blanks*

http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/SpaltedWalnut6_zps481be815.jpg

http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/SpaltedWalnut2_zps4930a369.jpg

http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/SpaltedWalnut4_zps3c27f0d3.jpg

http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/SpaltedWalnut3_zpsc4750c26.jpg

This last picture really shows how that long fat spalt line clearly is within all the heart. . . . 
http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/SpaltedWalnut5_zpsc534494d.jpg

When you mill a wet walnut log, you will see that the heart will have huge areas of green colored wood such as the one shown above, and often all of the heart is that way. But you can almost watch it disappear before your very eyes once you expose it. The sap stays light but the light-colored heart _fades to black _ so to speak. Anyone who has milled black walnut can vouch for this, but unless you have milled it, no amount of experience working with walnut would reveal this unique characteristic of walnut. The fat spalt line in the above image is in the heart wood.


----------



## jimmyjames (Sep 16, 2013)

*RE: Spalted Wavy Grain Walnut Call Blanks*

Yep just about every chunk of walnut is green color when I cut it and dissapears in no time, sometimes its really really green, must be something that reacts to oxygen and oxidizes into nothing.


----------



## rob3232 (Sep 16, 2013)

*RE: Spalted Wavy Grain Walnut Call Blanks*

Here are some picts. of a turn table/lazy susan Tim Carter made. He sent it to me per a trade we made. I think it is amazing. Thanks again Tim! No sapwood in this piece. 
[attachment=31161][attachment=31162]
[attachment=31163][attachment=31164]


Wish I could take pictures to give this piece justice:dash2::dash2:


----------



## Kevin (Sep 16, 2013)

*RE: Spalted Wavy Grain Walnut Call Blanks*

I hope I can remember where to find this thread the next time someone says walnut heart can't spalt. That stuff is amazing Rob.


----------



## rob3232 (Sep 16, 2013)

Kevin said:


> I hope I can remember where to find this thread the next time someone says walnut heart can't spalt. That stuff is amazing Rob.


Thanks for moving thisPaul also listed a piece on his site. I also have a box set up for someone who will not send me their address:dunno::dunno:
You are a kind sir.
Rob


----------



## Kevin (Sep 16, 2013)

rob3232 said:


> .... I also have a box set up for someone who will not send me their address:dunno::dunno: ....



Was I supposed to do that? :i_dunno:


----------



## rob3232 (Sep 16, 2013)

Kevin said:


> rob3232 said:
> 
> 
> > .... I also have a box set up for someone who will not send me their address:dunno::dunno: ....
> ...


Yes, some time ago. :wacko1:Two times:
1-birds eye walnut pot call blank

2- Who have i missed?

In one of those you stated you were not a good reciever, but your other hinted that you should work on that??? I'll leave it at that for now.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 16, 2013)

Okay PM just sent. 

:thanx:


----------



## rob3232 (Sep 16, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Okay PM just sent.
> 
> :thanx:



Thank you Sir, Box shipping out on friday. Hope you like:wacko1::dash2::hookup::thanx:


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 16, 2013)

rob3232 said:


> Here are some picts. of a turn table/lazy susan Tim Carter made. He sent it to me per a trade we made. I think it is amazing. Thanks again Tim! No sapwood in this piece.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That turned out great! Awsome and one of a kind!


----------



## Kevin (Sep 24, 2013)

Rob, I was expecting a sample of that beautiful spalted walnut but MAN! 

http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/rob3232_zpsfad8c48a.jpg

This stuff puts mine to shame. And what is that board on the left? I recognize all but that one. 

THANKS! 

:thanx:


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Sep 24, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Rob, I was expecting a sample of that beautiful spalted walnut but MAN!
> 
> http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/rob3232_zpsfad8c48a.jpg
> 
> ...



That is bear paw maple. Rob brought the box to me when he visited the mill a couple of weeks back. He thought maybe I had your address and could mail it for him. He gave me some really wild spalted Walnut also that will be cherished for some time to come I knew from the time he showed it to me that it would have that WOW factor


oops my other left... It kinda looks like the chestnut he hooked me up with...


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Sep 24, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Rob, I was expecting a sample of that beautiful spalted walnut but MAN!
> 
> http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/rob3232_zpsfad8c48a.jpg
> 
> ...



That is bear paw maple. Rob brought the box to me when he visited the mill a couple of weeks back. He thought maybe I had your address and could mail it for him. He gave me some really wild spalted Walnut also that will be cherished for some time to come I knew from the time he showed it to me that it would have that WOW factor


----------



## rob3232 (Sep 24, 2013)

Greg has it correct.  I was told american chestnut but am not for sure? Looks like the pict's on Pauls site. Hope you can put those twins to a good use and not just stare at them for two years like I did.:wacko1:

You are Thanks, I mean welcome. No THANK YOU ahhh you know what I mean I just can't put it to words:dash2::dash2:

Rob


----------



## Kevin (Sep 24, 2013)

That's funny you said Chesnut because that's the first thing I thought when I saw it. I'll dig out my loupe and a chestnut sample and see what I come up with. Thanks and I will update you when I get a closeup look at the end grain . . . .


----------

